# Kennt ihr gute Worms-Klone ?



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute, hab mal früher gerne Worms gezockt. Da ich jetzt aber keine CD mehr finde, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand hier im Forum vielleicht einen guten Worms-Klon kennt?


----------



## feivel (20. Juli 2009)

wormux gibt es..aber das original ist das beste
bevorzugt das 1er, das 2er und und worms world party.

die 3d teile fand ich ********.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

jaja 3d habe ich auch schon mal ausprobiert (also die demo) - es ist einfach nicht das, was worms ausmacht


----------



## crah (27. Juli 2009)

ähm ich würde jetzt einfach mal Sagen "Soldat"
Ist 2d spiel was man Online zocke kann und es ist Freeware und macht laune

mfg crah


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (27. Juli 2009)

werde ich mir mal ansehen danke


----------

